# Depth/Need to Trade Deng for a Shooting Guard



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

With the trade of Kirk Hinrich, the Bulls currently have no Shooting Guards (SG's) on their roster. I think you can bring back Flip Murray for a mill or two to come in off the bench (or someone like him). I'm much more concerned about our starting SG.
If we sign LBJ (obviously a big IF), we'll have 3 SF's on the roster (James Johnson) and zero SG's. In terms of making LBJ or Deng play out of position, I don't want to see LBJ running around screens all game defending the 2 and I don't think Deng could even do it.
Assuming the Bulls go for Bosh after LBJ, I think signing of Joe Johnson becomes a long-shot.
That leaves basically Kyle Korver, JJ Redick and Mike Miller as the best available unrestricted FA SG's. All these guys are going to command 7-10MM/per and leave you exposed on the defensive end. T-Tibbs is not going to want a line-up that includes another unproven defender (he has enough work to do with the current players).
Therefore, IMO, the Bulls need to trade Deng for a SG that can defend and shoot a high percentage/space the floor (but one who doesn't need to create his own shot). 
Who's out there that can be had?
Gerald Wallace: great fit but I don't think the Bobcats would do this trade (especially MJ)
Richard Hamilton: how much defense does he still play?
Arron Afflalo (Denver): I think he'd be an ideal fit - but how do you get the Nuggets to trade a third-year player who put in 9ppg last year on 43% shooting from the arc, got all-defensive team votes, has good size (6'5) and who only makes 1 mill per year? Also, Denver has Melo at the 3 - no need for Deng.
Andre Iguodala
Stephen Jackson
Other options? 

Does this lack of options mean we need to do a sign-and-trade for Joe Johnson as well (Deng, Gibson, James Johnson)?


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Deng and James could co exist. James could easily play the 2. he's done it before.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the Bulls land LeBron and Bosh/Amare/Boozer, I think they'd be better served by trying to deal Deng for a couple role players. A shooter in the starting lineup and a 6th man off the bench couldn't hurt.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Problem with trading Deng, Gibson and James Johnson for Joe Johnson, is the Hawks have Marvin Williams and Josh Smith, both of which are ten times the player any of the proposed Bulls incoming are. I think the more logical choice would be to sign LeBron and Joe, and do that S&T to the Raptors for Bosh. Joe is one that shouldn't command a max+, like he'd get out of a S&T. The other 2 are more likely candidates for S&T.

I do agree though, that the targets in FA are not SGs, and the stupid trade of Hinrich leaves the team completely devoid of SG, so it's an issue that must be addressed via a Dung trade, unless Joe Johnson is signed.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Problem with trading Deng, Gibson and James Johnson for Joe Johnson, is the Hawks have Marvin Williams and Josh Smith, both of which are ten times the player any of the proposed Bulls incoming are.


So now Marvin Williams is ten times the player Deng is? The hits just keep a comin'...


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Deng for Gortat and Petrius of the Magic? As for trading Hinrich instead of Deng, I think it was a great/safe idea. Imagine if we couldn't get James. Deng would have been more valuable to our team than Hinrich.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I do agree though, that the targets in FA are not SGs, and the stupid trade of Hinrich leaves the team completely devoid of SG, so it's an issue that must be addressed via a Dung trade, unless Joe Johnson is signed.


I love how trading Hinrich (A natural PG BTW) leaves us completeley devoid of a 2g. 

Anyways, fortunateley we have 30 mil to spend to fill that gap.

Why don't you just stop whining. You are sounding every bit the _sissy_ that you constantly accuse Deng of being. 

Can't you stop crying about your man crush on Hinrich and realize we might have just given ourselves a chance at 2 hall of famers, in their primes?

*We'll have none of that*

_For better and worse the word "gay" is not permitted use as an insult here, and using Rudy Gay to mean the same thing isn't an exception. Especially when you're underlining the "Gay" to get your point across._

Your Friendly Neighbourhood Administrator

No armchair moderating - a 2nd Friendly Neighborhood Administrator


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

How about Shannon Brown? How much $ would he command?
http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...akers-shannon-brown-20100628,0,3008575.story? track=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+latimes/sports/basketball/nba/lakers+ (Lakers+Blog)


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> How about Shannon Brown? How much $ would he command?
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...akers-shannon-brown-20100628,0,3008575.story? track=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+latimes/sports/basketball/nba/lakers+ (Lakers+Blog)


shannon brown sucks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Problem with trading Deng, Gibson and James Johnson for Joe Johnson, is the Hawks have Marvin Williams and Josh Smith, both of which are ten times the player any of the proposed Bulls incoming are. I think the more logical choice would be to sign LeBron and Joe, and do that S&T to the Raptors for Bosh. Joe is one that shouldn't command a max+, like he'd get out of a S&T. The other 2 are more likely candidates for S&T.
> 
> I do agree though, that the targets in FA are not SGs, and the stupid trade of Hinrich leaves the team completely devoid of SG, so it's an issue that must be addressed via a Dung trade, unless Joe Johnson is signed.


Honestly in that scenario the Hawks would probably insist that you take Marvin WIlliams back. :bsmile:


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, he didn't have a good playoff run but he did look very solid when starting in place of Kobe. 
Overall, he doesn't have the FG accuracy we prob would need if we get James (and have two slashers with Rose and James), but, on the other hand, unlike Afflalo, he is available.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I don't mind Shannon Brown, but even if we don't sign anyone of note we have a clear need for an outside shooter.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Deng and James could co exist. James could easily play the 2. he's done it before.


Hes done it before but its not his best position and he cant guard SG's every single game, we all saw what a smaller quicker Derrick Rose did him when he tried to guard him, yeah I know Derrick makes a lot of people look dumb but still you play to James strengths and his strength is at the 3 occasionally guarding 2's. Deng would not start on a LBJ bulls and we would need to move him.

Kyle Korver would be nice but for 7 million ?! Thats 1 million dollars for each point he averaged last year. I love his long range game but not that much. He would be a perfect fit at the rite price.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Hes done it before but its not his best position and he cant guard SG's every single game, we all saw what a smaller quicker Derrick Rose did him when he tried to guard him, yeah I know Derrick makes a lot of people look dumb but still you play to James strengths and his strength is at the 3 occasionally guarding 2's. Deng would not start on a LBJ bulls and we would need to move him.


First of all, Rose might very well be the fastest player in the league. So saying he couldn't guard 2's because he might have struggled with Rose is not the most solid arguement. And to be honest at least based on my memory of those situations Lebron actually did a very good job on Rose. I remember the first couple times Rose went by him but then after that lebron actually managed to do a very good job on him.

Again obviously he won't be facing any 2's in the league that even come close to approaching what Rose can do. (wade probably being the exception).

Second, the 3 and the 2 are very similar positions. The Fact that Deng is a very good defender actually makes Lebrons defensive role much less taxing. For example everytime there is a good big wing that we would play against Deng would guard that person freeing up Lebron to coast a bit on D. Similar to what the Lakers do with Artest and Kobe. If we were to replace Deng with a a much worse defensive player just to let Lebron play the 3 than what happens when we actually go up against good scoring wings? It will just be a mismatch for the other guy or Lebron will have to guard him.

So even if you just want to not have Lebron guard 2's and make that soleley who Deng has to cover. Than who are the 2's available that can guard 2's better than Deng? 

I guess I just don't see what the problem is with Deng and Lebron playing together. Especcially since we know that Lebron can guard 2's. It just seems like a bad point. 

For every perceived slight you could make about it there are at least as good bonuses that come with it. Like for example... if we would have issues with speed (although I disagree with this) than wouldn't the other team have a huge disadvantage with size? Our rebounding from the wings would be ridiculous.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Defending the SG is the most taxing assigment on the team. You spend the whole shot clock chasing the opponent's SG around screens. 
Ideally you don't want your best offensive player to have to do this for one game, much less the whole season, as it is tiring, particularly for someone who weights 260 pounds.
I don't see Deng as being able to do it (he's no Ron Artest on D).


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

No way Deng is fast/athletic enough to chase around the good SGs all game. Not happenin.


----------



## BullySixChicago (Jun 8, 2010)

Bulls42 said:


> Defending the SG is the most taxing assigment on the team. You spend the whole shot clock chasing the opponent's SG around screens.
> Ideally you don't want your best offensive player to have to do this for one game, much less the whole season, as it is tiring, particularly for someone who weigh 260 pounds.
> I don't see Deng as being able to do it (he's no Ron Artest on D).


Deng is a decent defensive player and no he is not a Artest but Artest is no Deng in some areas either. All Artest does is grab, hold and push you around while Deng does play decent defense and in case it matters Deng is much better on the other end than Artest is by far.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> Defending the SG is the most taxing assigment on the team. You spend the whole shot clock chasing the opponent's SG around screens..


Just your opinion. I'm pretty sure that the scoring averages of SF's and SG's is at least very similar. Many of the elite scorers in the NBA are SF's. (Lebron, Durant, Melo). So your telling me that when you play Denver that the toughest match-up on the court is the SG? The truth is sometimes its the sg, and sometimes its the sf. So if we added Afflalo to the team and play Denver who does he guard? Would he guard Melo, so that Lebron doesn't have to? If so we then give a size mismatch to melo and then Lebron has to guard the sg anyways. If you have Deng on your team then Lebron guards the 2 the same way but Deng is a better matchup for melo. See its all relative. you get it one way or the other. Sometimes a sg we could add would be a better matchup for the opponents best wing, sometimes he wouldn't.

But one thing we know for sure is that Lebron _can_ guard 2's. Which means Deng _could_ gueard the 3's. 

As for JJ being a good fit. as you suggested in your topic. I have a hard time believing that JJ is a better defender against any position than Deng is. So I'm not sure how that arguement works (at least defensiveley we could debate different scenarios on O all day, rebounding and D all day).

I just think it is a huge exageration to say "Lebron plays the 3-Lebron is better than Deng-Deng isn't an ideal 2- So Deng needs to leave"

It's like I get the logic chain. But I think it is based on an enormous exageration of the positional differences for Lebron. I don't think it would effect Lebron negativeley at all to move to the 2. And I don't suspect it would bother him either.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

caseyrh - I disagree about your defensive comments. SF's run around much less than SG's. This is irrefutable.
It's also an issue on the offensive end. Neither James or Deng are 3-point shooters. With Rose also not being one, you won't have anyone to space the floor. That's where a 3-point shooting 2 guard would be helpful.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> caseyrh - I disagree about your defensive comments. SF's run around much less than SG's. This is irrefutable.
> It's also an issue on the offensive end. Neither James or Deng are 3-point shooters. With Rose also not being one, you won't have anyone to space the floor. That's where a 3-point shooting 2 guard would be helpful.


Look I think it's ideal to pair Lebron with a shutdown defender that can really shoot the 3 and play off the ball. Unfortunately... I'm not sure who is available that fits that role? I'm not even sure who fits that Role in the NBA.

All the guys you mentioned have major problems with their games. And these are the guys you think are the _best_ fits.Most of them need the ball a lot or are not good shooters, or are not good defenders etc...
I could pick them apart individually but let's just say I didn't see one guy you mentioned that was a better fit than Deng. 

And look I like Afflalo, I think your right that he would be a great fit for us. But I don't see how we get him. I also dont think he is at all a comparable player to Deng.

Deng and Lebron>>>>Afflalo and Lebron. I don't care how you slice it.

And the other thing you are forgetting is yes Deng might not be considered a "3 pt shooter" But he can make them (39%) and it is completeley reasonable that he adds this to his game as he already began to last year. But more importantly he plays off the ball almost exlusiveley and can stick the midrange jumper and finish around the basket (meaning he isn't exactly someone you double off of). He will still space the D. Furthermore, he can rebound with the best of em. Rebounding is important to a team, right? 

I think you are looking way too much into the whole "position and ideal fit" thing. 

It is extremeley rare for someone to want a _smaller_ player. It's like Deng and Lebron are to _big_ to play together? How about the other team? How are they going to match up with us? How are they going to rebound with us? How are they going to stop us in the open court? 

Yeah I'd like some sort of Reggie Miller/Sefolosha Hybrid. But I don't know who that is or how we get them. So I'm not worried about Deng and Lebron being a touch to _big_.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Gilbert Arenas is there for anyone's taking, if the Bulls are willing to go that route.

Josh Childress is an RFA, too.


----------



## BullySixChicago (Jun 8, 2010)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Gilbert Arenas is there for anyone's taking, if the Bulls are willing to go that route.
> 
> Josh Childress is an RFA, too.


Arenas to the bullls you got to be kidding his salary alone eliimantes him and talk about someeone that would hinder Roses growth:baseldance:


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Gilbert Arenas is there for anyone's taking, if the Bulls are willing to go that route.
> 
> Josh Childress is an RFA, too.


I like Childress's game. I was thinking about that earlier. If we add a max type pf, Childress would be a very strong option at the 2.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Deng guarding 2's? 

Worst idea ever. 

Never mind, giving Deng the contract he got trumps it.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Deng guarding 2's?
> 
> Worst idea ever.
> 
> Never mind, giving Deng the contract he got trumps it.


Dude, didn't you say you didn't run around bashing Deng in every thread?

Anyways if your responding to my comment directly above your post, then I am not sure how it relates since Childress is a 2 and thus he would guard them not Deng.

If your comment is on the broader subject of if we sign Lebron than I won't bother retyping my opinion on the matter.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

BullySixChicago said:


> Arenas to the bullls you got to be kidding his salary alone eliimantes him and talk about someeone that would hinder Roses growth:baseldance:


Arenas wouldn't be my first choice either, but I don't see how he would hinder Rose's growth if LeBron and Bosh are already on the team. Arenas would be the Bulls' starting SG and is an established long-distance shooter.

Add Deng to the Hinrich deal, and the salaries would be within 25% of Arena's salary. (Deng + Hinrich = $20 mil, Arenas = $17 mil)


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Dude, didn't you say you didn't run around bashing Deng in every thread?
> 
> Anyways if your responding to my comment directly above your post, then I am not sure how it relates since Childress is a 2 and thus he would guard them not Deng.
> 
> If your comment is on the broader subject of if we sign Lebron than I won't bother retyping my opinion on the matter.


I just glanced the thread and saw something about Deng guarding 2's, its a terrible idea. I'm not bashing Deng I'm just bashing the idea of him guarding 2's when its obvious that he has trouble against faster 3's so in what world will he be able to guard quicker 2's. Deng has never shown the ability to come of screens well, hes too lanky and and awkward moving to defend 2's. 

Lebron is a very good defender but having him guard 2's is also a bad idea, he got torched when he tried guarding Rose, I dont think I want big Lebron coming off screens either, all it take is one knee to knee bang and he could get hurt.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I just glanced the thread and saw something about Deng guarding 2's, its a terrible idea. I'm not bashing Deng I'm just bashing the idea of him guarding 2's when its obvious that he has trouble against faster 3's so in what world will he be able to guard quicker 2's. Deng has never shown the ability to come of screens well, hes too lanky and and awkward moving to defend 2's.
> 
> Lebron is a very good defender but having him guard 2's is also a bad idea, he got torched when he tried guarding Rose, I dont think I want big Lebron coming off screens either, all it take is one knee to knee bang and he could get hurt.


Ok so I get it. All those years everyone complained about our shooting guards being too small, now our shooting guard might be too big. Got it. 

And worrying about Lebron coming off screens is silly and almost pathetic. Like the dude has never come off screens before. Did Jordan not come off of screens cause god forbid he banged knees. Dude it's basketball. 

How about Lebron going in and dunking on people? Maybe he shouldn't do that in case he lands on some dudes foot and breaks his ankle.

Come on.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Ok so I get it. All those years everyone complained about our shooting guards being too small, now our shooting guard might be too big. Got it.


You are talking about 3's playing the 2, no where have I seen someone complain about us having tall 2's. Name one natural 2 we have on the roster PERIOD.



> And worrying about Lebron coming off screens is silly and almost pathetic. Like the dude has never come off screens before. Did Jordan not come off of screens cause god forbid he banged knees. Dude it's basketball.


Its basketball which is why you dont necessarily want your 6'9 250 pound beast SF coming off screens on a nightly basis. 

You are acting like I'm saying Lebron Cant defend 2's, thats not it at all. I'm just saying its not a good idea to play him out of position on defense, hes such a MUCH better defender at his position.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Iunderstand, Basically your saying Lebron can play the 2. but you want someone smaller to do it. I just think it's silly.

And again don't you think team are going to have a tough time matching up with us? don't you think our size would be a problem for opposing teams. 

anyways i pray we get to encounter this perceived problem.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thebizkit69u:

Caseyhrs real name is Deng … can you see that ?!


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> Thebizkit69u:
> 
> Caseyhrs real name is Deng … can you see that ?!


-1 for poor attempt at humor.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if a trade has to be made i would look to dealing gibson for a 2 before deng.

both deng and james are in the 6'9 range capable of playing the 3 and 4 depending on matchups .

james' rebounding and shotblocking would be wasted chasing 2's around the perimeter 

off the top of my head rudy fernandez for gibson , they need a backup big, and the bulls need a 2 , RF is unhappy in port. and is looking to leave if he isn't dealt to a better situation.

both being late 1st rounders i'm guessing they are similar contractwise.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Iunderstand, Basically your saying Lebron can play the 2. but you want someone smaller to do it. I just think it's silly.
> 
> And again don't you think team are going to have a tough time matching up with us? don't you think our size would be a problem for opposing teams.
> 
> anyways i pray we get to encounter this perceived problem.


DUDE where have I said I want someone smaller doing it?! I want an actual SG doing it lol or someone who defends SG's on a regular basis! Deng doesnt and Lebron does not defend 2's on regular basis. 

I think they would rather deal with out size than worry about Lebron spreading the court, Lebron is only as good as the shooters around him are.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> DUDE where have I said I want someone smaller doing it?! I want an actual SG doing it lol or someone who defends SG's on a regular basis! Deng doesnt and Lebron does not defend 2's on regular basis. .


You said Lebron can do it but that he is so big that he shouldn't do it. Same difference. Your saying you want a smaller 2g. Because Lebron is basically the biggest guy in the NBA capable of playing 2g. (and he has certainly done it before and is without question capable). Where am I mistaking you?





> I think they would rather deal with out size than worry about Lebron spreading the court, Lebron is only as good as the shooters around him are


This is just a bad comment. Lebron might work better with good shooters. But at a certain point the quality of the player as a whole overides just a players ability to shoot.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> You said Lebron can do it but that he is so big that he shouldn't do it. Same difference. Your saying you want a smaller 2g. Because Lebron is basically the biggest guy in the NBA capable of playing 2g. (and he has certainly done it before and is without question capable). Where am I mistaking you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lebron is not this invincible player that you make him out to be, take shooters away from him and you can keep Lebron from dominating games with his passing and if his shot leaves him hes very beatable. He can defend 2's but not as well as he defends 3's so why mess with something like that?


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

If Melo gets traded I offer Denver Deng for Afflolo ($2m/year) and JR Smith ($6/mil w/ 1 year left on his deal)


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I think LeBron could guard 2s, and likely do it very well. I just keep thinking about Durant when he guarded Kobe and dominated him defensively. 

Also, the Cavs were not as much of a shotblocking team compared to the Bulls, a team trait that Kirk utilized to his advantage when he guarded the opponent's best perimeter player. 

Finally, how many players can actually shut down Rose anyway? Saying that LeBron can't guard SGs because he couldn't guard a certain PG makes little logical sense.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

It's all about wear and tear. 
Kobe's got 5 rings, in part because he doesn't have to go all-out on D and run around screens all game. This year Artest guarded dominant 2 guards like Durant, which especially helped during the first half of their playoff series. Kobe was fresh at the offensive end, as he has been for all of his 5 championship runs.
MJ had Scottie to do the same job.
If it can be avoided, you don't want your best offensive player defending out-of-position, against smaller, quicker players who will tire him out.
Especially if you want him to win multiple championships.
You don't take a Ferrari off-roading.
But let's not get ahead of ourselves (too late). He still needs to sign here first.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Im over it. I just don't believe that you some of you guys are showing much basketball knowledge. I won't beat a dead horse anymore. Belive what you want.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I think LeBron could guard most 2s fine, but it's not ideal. You'd deal with it if you have to.

I do not think Deng has enough lateral quickness to handle it.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Josh Childress is an RFA, too.


What has Childress been doing the last two years? Is he even able to play anymore?


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Wynn said:


> What has Childress been doing the last two years? Is he even able to play anymore?


He's been playing on one of the best euro teams. The dude knows how to play though. His last year in the NBA he was a _very_ good roleplayer. Type of dude that could be play big minutes for a team and contribute across the board.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> if a trade has to be made i would look to dealing gibson for a 2 before deng.
> 
> both deng and james are in the 6'9 range capable of playing the 3 and 4 depending on matchups .
> 
> ...


But isn't the issue that Portland thinks he's the next Michael Jordan?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Anyone who thinks it's a good idea to have LeBron chase SGs around all season is nuts. For a game or two, sure why not. But over the season it'd be too much running for him and he'd be wore down. As others, with more common sense have pointed out, you don't want your star offensive player to get wore out all the time by playing D on the best player, if you can help it. Look at what happened to Duncan in the playoffs this year. They went at him hard when he was on D, and that resulted in him being too tired to contribute offensively. 

There are several young SGs available as RFA this year, 3 shooters and a couple defenders. That's the way to go.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Anyone who thinks it's a good idea to have LeBron chase SGs around all season is nuts. For a game or two, sure why not. But over the season it'd be too much running for him and he'd be wore down. As others, with more common sense have pointed out, *you don't want your star offensive player to get wore out all the time by playing D on the best player, if you can help it.* Look at what happened to Duncan in the playoffs this year. They went at him hard when he was on D, and that resulted in him being too tired to contribute offensively.
> 
> There are several young SGs available as RFA this year, 3 shooters and a couple defenders. That's the way to go.


I forgot that shooting guards are always the best players on the team. Which is obviously where that arguement falls apart...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Whatever you say ****.

(I realize my editing the word "dung" out makes it look like you dropped a different 4 letter word, but let's not insult other posters)


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> But isn't the issue that Portland thinks he's the next Michael Jordan?


no they are dealing him this summer or he will request a buyout and go back to europe, he is very unhappy there because he is behind Roy and not getting nearly enough pt.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> no they are dealing him this summer or he will request a buyout and go back to europe, he is very unhappy there because he is behind Roy and not getting nearly enough pt.


Then I'm all in.


----------

